# How do tight chamber throats affect pressure in revolvers?



## mag (Jul 8, 2011)

I just got a new Taurus 44 Tracker 4" barreled .44 magnum. Knowing that sloppy chambers produce poor accuracy, the first thing I measured when I received the revolver was the chamber throats in the cylinder. To my great surprise, a micrometer measured .4295 bullet would not pass through the front of the cylinder in any of the 5 chamber throats. Another micrometer measured .4290 bullet would barely pass through 3 of the 5, and would pass through the other two when pushed with a rod (medium to light pressure). So, it looks like my cylinder's chamber throats are between .4289 and .4291.

I know it's not a problem to fire cast lead bullets of .4295 to .430 in such chambers safely, but how about .430 jacketed bullets (.001 oversized)?

How much should this increase pressures, as nearly all factory ammo uses .430 bullets?

This is a medium framed 5-shot .44 magnum, and is not built to take a steady diet of high pressure loads. Any help is appreciated.

_-- mag_


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You are over analyzing it. The gun is built to handle garden variety .44 Magnum or 44 Special ammo. Buy some and give it a whirl.


----------

